# Xbox 360 Mod



## drade (Aug 22, 2007)

Hello everyone, I purchased my xbox 360 the day it came out and have been running it of off inter coolers for many months and im sick of the noise and how hot it can get, so I ordered a new clear case, rear fans, and a gpu fan. I will show pictures of it when its modded, easy mod to do just gonna make it run cooler, and quieter.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Aug 22, 2007)

Come and add your name here m8: http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=36708


----------



## JC316 (Aug 24, 2007)

I did a mod kinda like that. I took the heatsinks off and applied AS5 and I added a P3 cooler to the CPU heatsink. Sucker cooled alot better after that.


----------

